# Evolution Rage R210cms



## graduate_owner (25 Sep 2016)

Bought one of these from Screwfix last week, for cutting box section steel. £49 seemed like a good price. It is very light and plasticy though. Haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I have read that they may not be very accurate but it will be more accurate than a hand- held angle grinder, especially when you can't see a line to cut to because of the sparks. Has anyone else tried one for steel? Any good? How about blade life?

K


----------



## Bedrock (26 Sep 2016)

I bought one of these a year or so ago, although I am not sure that it was the same code as mine is all metal, except as described below. The main problem seems to be that the clamping mechanism is not square vertically, so I could not cut square on a piece of 1" magnetic SS, or at a true 45 degrees. The rubber vice jaws are not easy to get fixed into the metal jaws - two rubber pimples - and without these, cutting at an angle causes the work piece to slide.

The claim is that the blades are cool cutting, but I have not given it hard use, so I don't know how the rubber will last, given that there is some heat generated.

I recommend a face covering. Used gloves and safety specs, but a piece of hot metal landing on my bottom lip, first time out, was not amusing.

I am not convinced they are value for money, unless these faults have been addressed, and since I bought, there have been other saws on the market at sub £100 which seem to be more robust.

Mike


----------

